# Best Mag subscriptions?



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm looking for some recommendations on 1 or 2 model railroad magazines.

What I am most interested in, is something that a novice - that would be me  can understand and learn from and hopefully find of interest.

It should have beginner How to's on scenery, train repairs etc. with pics - I don't excel at reading comprehension hwell: but I do great when I can see a how-to applied.

Other things of interest - reader articles, layout designs, electrical help amongst other things.

Thanks as always in advance.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Best advice I can offer is to visit your local library. When the woodworking bug hit I was on the fast track to the poor house buying every mag I could find. Then my wife checked out copies from the library. Read them all and then you can then determine which suits you better. Just my 2¢.


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks JackC - Unfortunately our library is remiss in it's inventory on many subjects - but I will see if they have anything. Every other time I've been, I leave devoid of knowledge 

I get more information from the internet then the Lib.


----------



## haphall (Feb 1, 2011)

I subscribe to MR because it's affordable and I limit myself to one subscription a year. MR's annual issues (Great and Planning) are both good for inspiration when you can find them. I read RMC at the local Books aMillion, again, when I can find them. Sometimes I'll purchase one. I model steam and there's pretty scant coverage of steam in the mainstream mags.
The library is also a good source for books although the local offerings are pretty dated.
Back issues of MR and RMC are usually available pretty cheap at train shows and on ebay. Careful. It's easy to get carried away. When I got back into the hobby a few years ago, I bought a BUNCH on ebay.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Model Railroader is a pretty good mag to order. If you buy a mag from a store they come with 50% subscription for the year. Plus you can access all their online stuff. It is nothing special but there is a lot of resources piled up in their data base. I think I paid abound 25 for this years. At 6 bucks a pop at the store it is worth a ordering for the year.
http://mrr.trains.com/


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks Guys - Stan thanks for the link.

Hap - Whats RMC?

Just order Model Railroader - 29.95 - not too bad


----------



## haphall (Feb 1, 2011)

Railroad Model Craftsman.


----------



## SRV1 (Nov 14, 2010)

I got the train bug last fall and started buying issues of MR from the stores. Not cheap. I finally said screw this and subscribed again. I look forward to every issue. Like everything, some issues are a bit better than others. I really enjoy the access to their site online. Subscribers get access to videos on the website so you can see the layouts from the magazine in action. Very inspiring stuff.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I like MR as well. I particularly like the access to all of the layouts on their website (Basically any layout plan they have ever featured is in there.) It's great for ideas on how to execute a particular part of my layout planning.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

MR is my paper mag of choice but I also subscribe to a free online publication that is pretty good too. It is Model Railroad Hobbyist. http://model-railroad-hobbyist.com/ They are sponsor supported and online only so the cost is free. I download the PDFs and then read them on my Nook. 

Massey


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for the link Massey. I will use it.
-Art


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Great site! Thanks for the link.:thumbsup:


----------

